# Emotional Support Dog



## ILGHAUS

From time to time the term *Emotional Support Dog* comes up both here and elsewhere in the forum. Many times we see it used incorrectly as many individuals confuse it with *Service Dog*. 

An Emotional Support Dog (ESD) is NOT an Assistance/Service Dog. The Dept. of Justice is very clear on this when they state that emotional support is not a qualifying task.

The owner or handler is not given Public Access Rights with an ESD. Numerous times I have been asked to help someone declare or claim their dog is an Emotional Support Dog. Sometimes this individual owns and lives in their own home and seldom travels -- and never by airline. So I ask them why do they want to go through this for no benefit to themself; in truth, a lot of paperwork for no reason or benefit? Some are confused until they understand just what an ESD is. 

The ONLY benefit to the paperwork and work required are:
1) Living with the animal in no-pets allowed housing and
2) Having the animal fly in-cabin when it does not meet in-cabin pet requirements. 

So what is an ESD or an Emotional Support Animal (ESA)?

A quote from SDC states:
"An Emotional Support Animal is a dog or other common domestic animal that provides theraputic support to a disabled or elderly owner through companionship, non-judgmental positive regard, affection, and a focus in life. If a doctor determines that a patient with a disabling mental illness would benefit from the companionship of an emotional support animal, the doctor write letters supporting a request by the patient to keep the ESA in "no pets" housing or to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft. 
~ _Service Dog Central_


----------



## Gretchen

Thanks for pointing out the difference in definition, but I imagine there is a huge difference in the level of training between a SD and an ESD.

Here's a story my daughter told me. She was taking a painting class at our community college. The college has a "no dogs on campus" policy. The art studios are in a more remote area of campus, so a dog would not be noticed much. One of the students in the painting class brought in their small dog, saying it was an ESD, and the instructor said it was OK. During class the dog got up and peed on another student. That must have embarrassed the dog's owner so much that she quit the class. You know a trained service dog would not do that.


----------



## Marnie

I had not heard of ESD, very interesting. Thank you for bringing this up. It seems to me that the benefits of seniors having a pet in restricted housing is a huge benefit.


----------



## MichaelE

He might need some help stowing his tray table for TO and landing.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Gretchen said:


> Thanks for pointing out the difference in definition, but I imagine there is a huge difference in the level of training between a SD and an ESD.


There is no specific training required BUT since this dog will be allowed into situations such as housing it is only common sense to make sure the dog behaves itself ... 

No jumping on or snapping at others in the common areas such as halls or sidewalks. 
No barking when left alone
No pottying in nonapproved areas
Dog should be well-groomed at all times

Owner should clarify where the dog is allowed to potty and make sure that all piles are picked up and disposed of at once. 

Another fact, while the owner is allowed to keep pet in home, take the dog outside to designated area to potty, and walk on sidewalks for exercise the owner should never take the dog into common areas such as meeting rooms or lounge areas. People live in non-pet housing for various reasons and their comfort should not suffer because there are exceptions made. 

There was a court case - I don't remember the case name etc. - but management wanted owner to carry dog down back hall and out service door. Judge ruled that owner did not have to carry dog, but dog had to walk next to owner and proceed from owner's unit door to regular tenant door without side trips throughout building. I don't think it was the same case but one owner was told that dog was not allowed to attend a regular tenant meeting held in the building unless invited and approved by all the other owners. As has already been stated, an Emotional Support Dog is not a Service Dog and owner does not have any Public Access Rights as set forth under the ADA and the Dept. of Justice.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Gretchen said:


> Here's a story my daughter told me. She was taking a painting class at our community college. The college has a "no dogs on campus" policy. The art studios are in a more remote area of campus, so a dog would not be noticed much. One of the students in the painting class brought in their small dog, saying it was an ESD, and the instructor said it was OK. During class the dog got up and peed on another student. That must have embarrassed the dog's owner so much that she quit the class. You know a trained service dog would not do that.


The owner of the dog was wrong in taking the dog into the classroom and in this case broke the school policy of dogs not being allowed on campus. Even a handler of a SD goes through set procedures in notifying Admin on campus (usually through a students' disability dept.) that they will be attending classes with their SD. 

Instructor was wrong to allow the dog into the classroom but in all probability did not understand that the dog was not a Service Dog. This is one reason that Service Dog handlers go through a process in order that their instructors and security are told in advance to expect the dog and how they are to react to the dog being on campus and in the public rooms and most classrooms. 

Now after this, you can see one reason why so many people are against SDs as they see a dog acting up and link this incident with real SD teams.


----------



## Zeeva

that's fascinating...not only does that term holds a lot of meaning legally but for me I think I can use it to validate my need for them religiously!?!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I'm curious, since ESAs are only allowed on airlines/housing- how do people know how the dog will do on an airplane or train them for airline travel? 
Since an individual has no public access rights with an ESA the dog would not have any experience traveling on other public transportation so how do people find out if their dog is going to behave properly, before they bring them on a flight; or prepare them for flying?


----------



## cliffson1

Basically, a service dog should be trained, and a emotionl support dog is declared.


----------



## Lin

Chicagocanine said:


> I'm curious, since ESAs are only allowed on airlines/housing- how do people know how the dog will do on an airplane or train them for airline travel?
> Since an individual has no public access rights with an ESA the dog would not have any experience traveling on other public transportation so how do people find out if their dog is going to behave properly, before they bring them on a flight; or prepare them for flying?


I've wondered this myself. I'd be quite nervous bringing my SD on a plane even though she's been on many other forms of public transportation without issue. There really isn't anything to duplicate flight with changes in air pressure etc. And having to control and out of control animal would sure be INCREASING my emotional distress lol.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona has taken three flights. She had no problems with air pressure changes. She just laid on the floor of the empty middle seat. She has her service dog vest on, so we have had no problems with tsa.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lin

Your dog is a service dog though, so she's had service dog training. ESA's don't go through that training or desensitization to unusual experiences.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Lin said:


> Your dog is a service dog though, so she's had service dog training. ESA's don't go through that training or desensitization to unusual experiences.


Lin, your post was a good one and should tend to make people pause and think about what you said. :thumbup:

Some of us know if our dogs would be OK in a situation such as that but there we have also been the ones to take our dogs out into various venues and expect certain behaviors on their part. We have a pretty good idea of what they can deal with. 

For someone who hasn't taken the time to obedience train and proof or had their dog in "unusual experiences" I honestly don't know how they face the experience of dealing with the noise and sights of a crowd going through an airport, crying cranky children, dealing with layovers, checking luggage, bathroom breaks, possible water breaks, heeling around people and their belongings, and laying quietly at the owner's feet for possible long stretches. What about those planes that are held on ground just before takeoff due to mechanical problems? 

Not something that I would want to deal with if my dog only met the current minimum requirements of an ESA. Not something I would want to possibly deal with if one of my seat mates had such a dog. 

Now for those whose dogs meet the other requirements of travel, and after speaking with or having assisted people who have taken their dogs on a plane, they have said that they have little or no problems with the actual flight with their dog. Their dog was trained to stay in a down position while traveling in a car (crate or harness). 

For first time travelers they also prepared by taking along a treat (something that other passengers would not find offensive by odor or possible mess nor anything containing any type of peanut substance). They would hand the treat to the dog just at takeoff and speak to the dog in a low calming voice. Other than one person who had a bumpy experience and the dog responded by popping his head up and looking around and took awhile to relax there didn't seem to be any other out of the ordinary reactions. But these were dogs that were well-trained to being around strangers, had a solid down/stay, and had confidence in their owner. 

I see no reason why an ESA that the owner wants to take on a plane should not also be expected to have some type of minimum training toward that but so far it is not required by law.


----------



## Lin

Thats something I've been wondering for a while. I understand ESAs and housing, but have always found the ESAs on planes difficult to understand. I get that planes can be extremely distressing for the individual and thats probably where the allowance came from, but allowing an untrained dog on the plane makes no sense to me. There's no guarantee of good behavior, and like I said I imagine if the dog is acting up thats going to be MORE emotionally distressing for the handler!

Its similar to the issue of PSDs for those with anxiety issues but even more extreme. The issue there being that while the dog may be trained to combat anxiety, going out in public and having strangers suddenly staring, approaching, following you, arguing to pet your dog, trying to touch your dog... all increase anxiety! From my limited knowledge of ESAs I would think the negatives outweigh the positives in flight under current laws...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

There are people that fly with their *pets *on board the plane all the time. As long as they fit under the seat (in a carrier) and you pay the fee - they can fly with you.

So how did THEY know the dog would be ok? Guess they tried it once to see what would happen.


----------



## Lin

ESAs are not contained by a carrier, that's the difference. Pets also fly in cargo and other areas of the plane in carriers. 

As for trying it to find out, thats exactly the problem. You have to try it before you know. I would not want to be the one already freaking out over a plane ride and suddenly need to not only control my own emotional distress but my ESAs distress, or the one sitting next to an individual with an out of control ESA. A pet in a carrier is at least contained and the worst they can do is vocalize.


----------



## ILGHAUS

As Lin previously brought out on containment and sounds of distress, a major difference is that pets riding with owner must be below a maximum size to fit in an approved carrier. ESAs can be giant size and no containment other then a leash held by someone. 

Worse thing with a small pet in a container is that they can pass smelly gas, defecate, or get sick if they have a tummy problem (all accidents would mostly be contained inside the container) and drive you crazy with their barking or crying. 

Now you get a large dog sitting on board that has little or no training, where owner may or may not continue to hold leash, and possibly an owner with really no clue and other problems could come up. 

Remember to qualify a dog as an ESA and eligible to fly the only things needed are:
*1) Letter in proper format* and less than one year old from a licensed mental health professional stating that the owner is under his or her care and that in their professional opinion the owner needs such animal as part of their treatment plan. The mental health professional does not need to be qualified in any manner that they know anything about dog training or behavior. They do not have to have ever met the dog or give any description of the dog. Letter just needs to state that owner meets their requirements to make use of an ESA.
*2) Owner must notify airline* 48 hours in advance that they will be flying with their ESA. 

Unless the dog acts up enough to bring attention to it by airline staff before boarding they are allowed on. 

Though I doubt most situations could be as horrible as the time someone's pig (don't remember if it was an ESA or a Service Pig) went on a rampage wanting everyone's snacks and then going wild after passengers started hitting it with their trays and luggage.


----------

